# touch up color



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

I know that this a total longgg shot...but does anyone know the colors that can be used for touch up on my 2007 LeMond Buenos Aires? I think I've zero'ed in on the deepred but the off white pearl is going to be tough....


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd go to a hobby store and see if you can find Testors Pearl While to see if it's a close enough match.

http://www.testors.com/category/137919/RC_Car_Lacquers


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

That's one possiblity. 
Another is to go to your local Trek dealer and ask if they can order the color you need. Even though Trek is no longer making LeMonds, they are still supporting the brand. Who knows? They may have what you need in stock.
I recently bought a 2008 LeMond frame off Ebay and needed some touch up paint. The LBS came through for me.
The down side is that it's gonna cost you a few bucks more than the Testors' solution. The up side is that it will be a perfect match.
Good luck.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*touch-up*

Thanks for that suggestion...I already tried the hobby shop/Testors routine and was un successful...but the local Trek dealer sounds like a great idea!..he is, btw, my next door neighbor!...I'll check it out!...

I, too, bought this LeMond BA as a frame off of EBay and built it up a couple of weeks ago...It is much better than my old Bianchi Giro...The only limitation I've found is the inability to mount 700x25 ProRace2's because of the low rear brake bridge...

Thanks again...Good Luck with your LeMond


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope you have better luck getting touch up paint than I did from Trek a few years ago.

Check out their suggestion 


From: Consumer, Trek <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: Trekbikes.com Contact Us Inquiry
Date: Monday, July 23, 2007, 8:27 AM

Thanks for your e-mail I'm sorry to say we currently do not have any Chi Red touch up paint in stock. 
I would recommend checking out your local hobby shop or auto body shop. They may carry similar touch up paints. 

|Trek Bicycle Corporation | TCG Tech Rep/Consumer
Rep|920.478.2191 ext.12386


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

It'd be nice if they offered up a PPG paint code or something to get a good color match - there's LOTS of shades and hues out there......


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*one down*

Well, one down!...my local LBS (Trek/Specialized) was seemingly sympathetic, but not helpful..suggesting hobby paint, claiming even the paint shipped with new bikes was often incorrect...

I've emailed an LBS in a nearby city..we'll see...this maybe fun just to see the level of helpfulness by local bike shops (I was not surprised locally)


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

I have the same frame and 2 stock forks. Neither of the forks matches the frame, they're a different shade of white. Makes me think there is no stock color or accurate color code.


----------



## hunstamash (Jan 27, 2010)

You might try fingernail polish. I touched up a spot on my madone using a blue that came real close, lightly sanded down the high spots, and then put clear fingernail polish over it. It's not perfect, but it works. Most people wouldn't notice the spot unless I pointed it out. Plus it was in a highly visible spot.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*no match?*

I guess I'm being too picky!..you have the same frame, two sets of forks and they don't match?....yah!  

One of the things I like best about my BA is the paint colors!..the deep metallic red (I had a Corvette once almost the same deep ruby red) and the not quite white pearl white..and your forks don't match?! There goes my idea of buying a lighter fork and painting it!!

How could their be factory touch up if none of the bikes are painted the same?....anyway, I know of the idea of using nail polish and that's probably the only way of coming close, given the vast color selection of nail colors..now all I have to do is ride my bike into the local drugstore or Target and match em' up!!  

Thanks to all for your help..it is greatly appreciated.....


----------



## hunstamash (Jan 27, 2010)

ls1togo said:


> I guess I'm being too picky!..you have the same frame, two sets of forks and they don't match?....yah!
> 
> One of the things I like best about my BA is the paint colors!..the deep metallic red (I had a Corvette once almost the same deep ruby red) and the not quite white pearl white..and your forks don't match?! There goes my idea of buying a lighter fork and painting it!!
> 
> ...


Well, taking the bike with you will keep the drugstore clerk from looking at you like you're a cross dresser when you go to pay. Unless you are..........not that there is anything wrong with that...oh nevermind.

In all seriousness, the color I found matched really well. Almost made me wonder.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

*One more thing*

If the paint is not available from Trek, and Testor doesn't have an exact match, try buying two similar colors of Testors and mixing up your own custom brew.

It's worked for me in the past.


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

ls1togo said:


> I guess I'm being too picky!..you have the same frame, two sets of forks and they don't match?....yah!
> 
> One of the things I like best about my BA is the paint colors!..the deep metallic red (I had a Corvette once almost the same deep ruby red) and the not quite white pearl white..and your forks don't match?! There goes my idea of buying a lighter fork and painting it!!
> 
> ...



I like the deep red too. May be the pics, but this one looks pink.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lemond-Full-Car...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item3ca9e284cc


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*progress*

Ok...no help from LBS's.....red match is Med. Garnet Red Metallic (88 Chevy C1500 pu)

wife lent me her white pearl nail polish so combined with a little Testor's Pearl White or Liquitex Acrylic White...we'll see...

it's a good thing the few chips are pin head sized!!!


----------

